# new kayak



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

im getting a new kayak in about 39 days,and i was looking at something for about 300-350 price range. i saw the new 2011 emotion glide angler.i want one with rod holders and more space any suggestions or comments would help!:thumbup:


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

The glide is a sit-inside which would be fine if you stayed in freshwater and/or sheltered bayous. However, it would not be a good choice for open water in the bay and/or gulf of mexico. You want a sit-on-top with scuppers to self-drain when (Not if) you take waves over the side. If you're set on an emotion, then take a look at the emotion Mojo and GrandSlam.

Additional options to look at would be Ocean Kayak Scrambler, Prowler, or Tetra as well as Wilderness Systems Tarpons. Also, don't forget about the Perception Pescador, which is made from the older Tarpon molds. Basically a $800-1000 kayak for half the price.

DO NOT go near the pelicans!!! They are cheap for a reason!

Good luck and welcome to the community!
Alex


----------



## jeff912 (Nov 1, 2011)

thanks for the advice and im looking for something short because i have to put it on a small car so any suggestions ?


----------



## shaggy (Aug 31, 2010)

Take a look at the Ascend at Bass Pro Shop. It is a nice sit on top for the price.


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Don't go down to 10ft other wise going much further than a mile will be a pain in the @$$. Short kayaks do not track in a straight line very well and are very inefficient at going long distances.

Also, you can cartop a long yak just fine if you tie it down properly. Here's my first kayak, a 16 footer on my tiny POS toyota:









Good luck,
Alex


----------



## penskayak1 (Jun 21, 2009)

*Kayaks*

Check the sale they are having at PKS or Fairhope Boat Co. They are selling kayaks at unbeiveable prices. 9-3 Sat. only.


----------



## nathan70 (Jul 12, 2011)

True about the pelicans, I've had two a sit on and sit in. They don't track strait and are much more work than they are worth.


----------

